# ipad steering wheel controls.



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a customer that has a 2012 Honda civic who wants to keep his steering wheel controls for his ipad mini. At least track up and down. Any ideas? I know I can use a controller from pac but what do I do after that.
Thanks


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Is he using a factory HU w/Ipad streaming via Bluetooth? I don't know the specifics for Honda's, but my track up and down on my Tundra steering controls, operate on my iPad that is streaming through factory BT.


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Since ios6. Bluetooth track and down doesn't work.


----------



## emilime75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Can the Mini, or iPads in general, be controlled via an IR remote? If so, you could probably use the PAC SWI-X and learn the commands from the Apple remote to the PAC adapter. It requires the mounting of an IR emitter somewhere in line of sight with the device.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

There is no ir pickup on the iPads. It would have to be from Bluetooth or wifi


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

I was going to go the swix route using a pure dock but the customer backed out.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Stuff like this always sounds so cool, until the customer finds out how much it will cost. I'm working on doing an interface with an Arduino, but I probably wouldn't do it for a customer unless the money was significant.

Jay


----------

